# Iconic Lakers Photos



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Per Sports Illustrated:

*Ed Kalafat, Harry Gallatin and Clyde Lovelette | 1954*









*Wilt Chamberlain, Jerry Lucas and Phil Jackson | 1972*









*Larry Bird and Magic Johnson | 1985*









*Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, Shaquille O'Neal and George Mikan | 1996*









*Kobe Bryant | 2002*









*Phil Jackson and Jeanie Buss | 2008*









More here: http://vault.sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/gallery/featured/GAL1151862/1/25/index.htm​


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Are those green uniforms from the Minneapolis days? Wow. they look like my college colors.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Indeed they are from the Minneapolis days.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Basel said:


> Indeed they are from the Minneapolis days.


I just threw up a little bit.


----------

